# Karick Lake



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Went to Karick Lake Monday after dropping my daughter off at school. The bream were right on the boat dock. I was using wigglers and crickets. I wanted to stay longer but I had to go to work!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice bet it was fun


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh yeah it was awesome!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice mess! Which side,of Karick


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a decent catch of bream. First I have seen posted in a good while. I haven't fished bream in months due to low water and poor fishing conditions in the Choctaw River. You can't beat them for eating.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

That's where it all started for me my grandma used to take us camping out there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't been ta fish it in a couple years! Sad, since I live 3 miles from it!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

@saintsfan I was at the south end boat ramp.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

@fishwalton awesome eating!


----------

